# New!



## Rosetta29 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm new to the site but can't wait to dig in! I'm 29 years old and from Wichita, KS. Any Kansas peeps out there?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome! If this counts my mom was born in WaKeeney, KS. But that was a long time ago!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi! Not from Kansas, but I'm a few hrs to the south in Oklahoma!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rosetta


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! Not in Wichita, but just outside of Kansas City, I think hedg12 is down there though


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not from KS but I used to travel there for business...

You definitely want to look up Terra! She is one of the most awesome talents in the country!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. There are some haunters here from Kansas. I'm just 2 1/2 hours south in Oklahoma City. If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## pawspaws (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome


----------

